
Nerd-Fonts – Patched Fonts for Vim - jondot
https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts
======
johnhattan
It appears to be several popular programming fonts with a bunch of extra
glyphs added. Does Vim require special font support, because I'm having a hard
time figuring out the point of this.

Is this for people who like to put icons into code comments?

~~~
infodroid
Buried at the bottom of the README is the Rationale:

> Originally created for use with vim-devicons vim plugin to add glyphs
> (icons) as labels for files based on the filetype extension or entire path

~~~
ryanoasis
Thanks, has been refactored to make things more clear from the top

------
userbinator
No Misc-Fixed in the list? That's what first comes to mind when I think of a
"nerd font":

[https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs-
fonts.html](https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs-fonts.html)

------
tghw
A reminder to those writing open source READMEs: People coming to your project
have probably never heard of it before. Tell us what this is and why, don't
bury the lede.

~~~
ryanoasis
Good point, while in my mind I thought I did do that I have now fixed/improved
it to make it more obvious.

Thanks!

------
shirro
I confess I do run vim-airline and tmuxline so I am not entirely innocent when
it comes to adding custom fonts to machines for my terminal. It makes them
look a little bit nicer, doesn't cost much effort or screen space and doesn't
degrade too badly.

For my eyes, vim-devicons looks like a crazy amount of icons for any console
app. Can't say I am a fan but as always it is great to see diversity and tool
makers making tools for every need.

------
tambourine_man
I think we all look at this and think that it has crossed some line. But I
also have to admit that I find myself lusting for one glyph or another, so I
can't say where to draw it.

All of which means: amazing job.

------
ralonso
What advantage does this solution have over having a custom font configuration
on Linux with fallback support for a font with unique unicode glyph support?
In my case, I have Google's Noto font as my main font and have Font Awesome
and Emoji One as my fallback fonts and it seems to cover everything.

What exactly do these patched fonts do or add?

~~~
RubyPinch
they work in more places

e.g. other operating systems

~~~
ralonso
I'm genuinely curious, do you have any idea how other OSs handle fonts? Does
OSX have something similar to Linux's X11's font configuration? What about
Windows?

~~~
RubyPinch
if I'm not mistaken, windows can handle fallback fonts, but it requires a fair
bit of manual working to do

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/dd3...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/dd374105\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

so in most cases, it is unsupported, and in situations where it is supported,
it is usually not exposed as an option

------
swinghu
Awesome,it is a hard work

------
ps4fanboy
Getting a real brogrammer vibe from this

~~~
nathancahill
Says ps4fanboy?

~~~
e12e
Perhaps the statement was meant as a positive exclamation?

